# Mullet Gizzards



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if any of the fish markets sell mullet gizzards? Haven't had any since the net ban went into effect and I just thought about them.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure do, sell gizzards and roe.


----------

